# Oral meds



## sesing (Mar 28, 2011)

Our pediatric docs want to code J8540 - Decadron, oral, when given during an office visit.
I assumed all oral medications were included in the E/M code, and not separately billable.

But the "oral" description is throwing me, as this J code falls under the HCPC catagory "Drugs administered other than oral method". Now I'm confused - can they bill this separately?


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 1, 2011)

The J code is for the actual medication/supply, not for "giving" it.  You should charge the J code, but there wont be an administration code like there would be for an injection (90473)


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Jan 18, 2012)

*J8540 or J1100*

Why would you post the injectable drug code J1100 when the drug is given orally.  Why not J8540 for oral administration.  
Is it possible to give the injectable drug orally?

Thank You
Louise


----------

